# 155 acres for lease. Taliaferro County



## Arrow3 (Sep 6, 2011)

155 acres  tract.   mature pine and hardwood stands with no pine plantations.  Big creek and places for campers, etc.  Turkeys, deer, wild hogs, and small game. $13/ acre . Pm me if interested. I will put you in touch with the timber manager .


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 8, 2011)

ttt


----------



## tiny (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey I was just wondering if the land was still up for lease and if so how can I get in touch with the owner.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 11, 2011)

Land has been leased...Thanks for the interest.


----------

